# Debt Ceiling Reset and Bank Holiday Coming?



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's a couple of good food for thought articles: http://www.kitco.com/ind/Schmidt/sep152009.html and http://www.kitco.com/ind/vaughn/sep152009.html


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

One article is correct. Gold is set to go through the roof when they can't add any more zeros to the currency total in the treasury department computer. The other article is wrong in saying that gold is over bought.


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

Again I can’t eat Gold so I have never purchased it for a safety net, and I really don’t care to. I’d rather have a few extra head of cattle or something tangible in value and trade. 

Will there be a banking Holiday? Yes it’s already happening every day but most people don’t see it being secretly and systematically played out even when it’s right in front of their own eyes. Every time a bank closes or is taken over by the Fed this is a bank Holiday for that particular bank and this year we have had 150 such banks slowly close and reopen under another bank. This is how you get prepared for the big one that will also happen in the middle of the night and so again thank god I have no use for banks and don’t keep my money there.


----------

